
Search - dennisofvenice
http://search.conduit.com/?ctid=CT329536&SearchSource=13
======
lethain
I didn't get to explore your service too deeply because the UI _really_ needs
work. For example, the "more services" button just unleashes them onto the
screen, forcing me to scroll the screen to view them.

Also, switching between different searches doesn't react consistently, which
creates a very bad feeling for the user as they can't reasonably predict what
their actions will do.

